# Two Serb Railways Pocket Watches From Belgrade



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Posted on the morning of 28/01/11 in Belgrade and delivered this morning, both safe and well and now ticking away very loudly!

I am assured they are Serb railways issue (pre-Jugoslavia) though the case back engraving on the reverse of the Zenith has almost been erased by wear. I would like to know what the cyrillic script on the dial says.

They are both pretty hefty at 55mm diameter and 5oz. weight. Too early to be sure but both appear to be keeping time.




























The dial of the Omega is quite badly cracked but this is less obvious 'in the flesh'. Focus is a bit out - still haven't got the hang of my new camera !!




























The seller has been very helpful and patient but did want payment by Western Union. As a method of payment

W.U. is not only expensive but getting through initial registration is a bit of a bureaucratic tangle too. Definitely not my method of choice!

Julian (L)


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

JL

That Zenith has certainly been well used, look at the wear on its crown; if only it could tell its tale. Two stunning looking watches and well worth your hassle with WU. Please let us know if you are able to date them accurately, looking at the similarity of the dials I'd guess they are within a few years of each other.

JWL


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't quite make out the writing on the Zenith even with my specs on.

It looks like the makers name MHX probably stand for Michalis?

Then an initial.

Then probably surname of Petrovic?

Then it simply says where it was made i.e. Beograd - otherwise known as Belgrade.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done Julian, love the Zenith - although looking the same as the Omega (more or less) it seems somehow more interesting. I think I'd assume the cyrillic was the sellers signature especially if it says Beograd, and they'd be selling Zenith from an accuracy point of view maybe? :to_become_senile:

I have to stop looking at PW's, I'll end up buying some more I don't need! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> I can't quite make out the writing on the Zenith even with my specs on.
> 
> It looks like the makers name MHX probably stand for Michalis?
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've taken a clearer image showing the text - seems to confirm your interpretation.


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

Its weird but I like the Zenith better too but I can't see why as they are both so similar other than the branding?


----------

